# New Skiff, Shadowcast 16



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm busting. My Shadowcast 16 is ready to be picked-up, tomorrow morning. Will post pics when my feet touch the ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

congrats - great feeling!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm anxious for the day I get to order my new skiff let alone the day I get to pick it up! Make sure to upload some pics!


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks! I'm on my way up in a few.

Will post pictures.


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

I brought it down in non-stop rain with smooth sailing until West Palm Beach, then it turned into Death Race 2000. Pulled into the right lane and took it easy for the remainder of the trip.

Following are a few snaps. I will post more when I get it into the water.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

That's a great looking SC! Congrats!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great! I bet you can't wait to get it wet!


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks... Hoping to get it wet, tomorrow. 

Still waiting on the backrest. Will post photo when I put it on.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Dude, 
Awsome little Shadowcast 16 Luv the color combo and I really like the center console/jump seat! 

How is the (walk through) side clearance?

I'm on the build list for the new shadowcast (non-tunnel) 17' and was considering that same set up but was concerned the console/jump seat would be too big for the SC cockpit - but it looks like a good fit on your rig...


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Hey Dude,
> Awsome little Shadowcast 16 Luv the color combo and I really like the center console/jump seat!
> 
> How is the (walk through) side clearance?
> ...


Thanks for the nice words on the skiff. For me, I can walk around, no problem. I'll add though, that I'm 5' 6". I'm not sure if it would be a problem for someone larger. If I had to guess, there's probably a foot between the console and the gunwales. I can measure it, if you want. 

Chris


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2013)

FlatsBoss said:


> Thanks for the nice words on the skiff. For me, I can walk around, no problem. I'll add though, that I'm 5' 6". I'm not sure if it would be a problem for someone larger. If I had to guess, there's probably a foot between the console and the gunwales. I can measure it, if you want.
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris, 

That would be great if you could post a few measurements! I plan on installing vertical rod holders on both sides of the console and was curios if there would be enough clearance...

Did you get the livewell or insulated cooler jump seat? 
Did Mel suggest trim tabs on your SC16? I wasn't planning on doing tabs, but may consider them.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions - I plan to visit the Ankona crew the beginning of the year - just trying to work out some details before the build... 

Enjoy that SC16!
MC


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on your new ride. Nice color.


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Conch75 said:


> Congrats on your new ride. Nice color.


Thanks, bud!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Man, center c with a 20, I love it,,,


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> That would be great if you could post a few measurements! I plan on installing vertical rod holders on both sides of the console and was curios if there would be enough clearance...
> 
> MC


Haven't forgot. I'll get into the garage, tonight.


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

millerrep said:


> Man, center c with a 20, I love it,,,


Thanks... Drives great.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I've seen this skiff splashed around online. Great build! Congrats! It is only the second SC 16 I have seen with a CC/jump seat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one beautiful boat. Love the color


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Grinch said:


> How is the (walk through) side clearance?


Hey bud... The clearance between the gunwales and the console is 12.5 inches.


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the nice words, guys. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2013)

FlatsBoss said:


> Hey bud... The clearance between the gunwales and the console is 12.5 inches.


Thanks Dude!


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Thanks Dude!


Anytime.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@FlatsBoss do you still have this set-up? If so, how long is the boat/trailer with the swing tongue folded?


----------

